# Sites like Pandora?



## electro! (Apr 9, 2009)

You all prolly know that Pandora isn't available overseas anymore [[even though I'm American &gt;.&lt;]], and I really liked it. I was hoping anyone knew about any sites that are hopefully just like Pandora and are available overseas?

Thanks :]


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 9, 2009)

Try Slacker.com it's called Slacker Radio and works way better then Pandora, not sure if it's available overseas but check it out.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 9, 2009)

Last.fm and Imeem?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 9, 2009)

Live365 Internet Radio - Thousands of Free Online Radio Stations

Jango - Free Music -- Listen to Music Online - Internet Radio

Hot City Radio -BEST OF THE 90s and Unsigned Music -1989, 1990, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994, 1995, 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999 -

Last.fm - Listen to free music with internet radio and the largest music catalogue online

Nexus Radio - Free Internet Radio

PureVolume™ | We're Listening To You

Free Radio Stations with Internet Radio. Instantly Listen to Music Online + News, Talk, Sports...

Free Internet Radio - SHOUTcast Radio

Online Radio / Podcast Network for the B2B and Digital Marketing Industry :: WebmasterRadio.FM

Slacker Personal Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio Stations

http://pulserated.com/

http://www.mikesradioworld.com/index.htm...

Broadcasting World - Broadcasting - Webcasting - Imaging (UK)


----------



## electro! (Apr 9, 2009)

Ooh found just what I wanted ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks loads :]


----------

